# Starter Wont Engage



## SteelFan69 (Jan 18, 2018)

Hello Forum. Having problems with my 2000 Nissan Maxima, 5 Speed.
A little History - few weeks back, had to replace the Harmonic Balancer and Crankshaft Position Sensor. I had Hard Starts before replacement. Car would run fine but now, I'm having issues starting the Car. Starter was replaced twice since buying the car in July 2016. I've replaced the Fusible link off the Battery, Today, replaced the Clutch Pedal Ignition Lock Switch. I had Crank but figured the Battery was Low. Threw a Charge on in for an Hour or so, now iI have Nothing.
I hear the Clicks but nothing from the Starter.

What else can cause these problems ??
Or what other Solutions can I check ??

Thanks.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

When a Starter just clicks, it's usually a sign of either a weak battery/poor cable connection or a bad starter solenoid. You may be just using poor quality starters; I always recommend genuine Nissan reman starters.


----------



## SteelFan69 (Jan 18, 2018)

It's not Clicking at the Starter. The Click is what you hear when you turn the Key and the Clutch is Pressed. I'm going to Pull the Starter and have it Tested again.
Otherwise, could it be a Relay or something ?


----------



## SteelFan69 (Jan 18, 2018)

Replaced the Starter today and MAX fired right up. This is now the 3rd or 4th Starter since July 2016 for this Car. Should I be concerned with something that could be causing this Problem?
All Starters came from Advance Auto.


----------

